# Cool idea for Spacemarines



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

i was playing at the weekend when i thougt of this, what about taking two landraiders and loads of assault stuff and dreds. Move the landraiders and stuff forwards and charge when the enemy gets close. If 2 landraiders doesn't scare them then dreds and assault marines should. I haven't use these tactics yet but the landraider is expensive and would just be for laughs if i did but even when i use one my mates groan and struggle to kill them with there missiles :twisted: and if thats not enough i'd have some sick characters with lightning claws and thunder hammer :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## The Wildonion (Dec 21, 2006)

You would not have many men, I could tell you that right now. Two Land Raiders are expensive and the Dreads will be too, you would be in trouble because most people that focus fire would drop atleast one of those LRs in one turn and a luck round of shooting will leave you in deep trouble. If you can draw up a list, as it would be easier to give advice if we can see what you are planning.


----------



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

ok i will look at making a list. My landraider doen't usually die but i guess it is a lot of points. It usually just absorbs lots of missiles and kill my friends tanks and sometimes his lord in terminator armour [he forgot that lascannons still instant killed him even though he had extra +T from daemon gifts[i didn't :twisted: ]


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Try looking at Deathwing Dark Angels... provided they still exist in the new codex.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

They will. Most Deathwing players are the sort that form the core of the hobby, and they're great for sales of otherwise low-selling items. More sales and better game? GW would never ouch it.

As for the tactics, that's silly. It sounds all shiny and cool,until three lascannon destroys half your points in the first turn.


----------



## Gubnutz (Dec 31, 2006)

I would caution against this tactic. Merely due to the large amount of points tied up in the Lnadraiders. While ARM 14 seems to be solid in todays amries most traces have something that can breach the behemoth. They are great fun and look real good on the table. 

Think of it this way. If you face off against MEQ armies they will have loads of assault cannons, Guass weapons or the sort and if your entire strategy lies in using the ARM 14 to run forward you will be sad.

Now if you were able to take the LR and then a fast element to force the opponent to split fire or take causilities the tactic might work. I think it would be a viable list in a larger game as you have more points to work with. 

I run an Ork list with around 150-160 figs and if you take 2 Landraiders and a couple of dread in a list you would be outnumbered vastly. As the Ork player I can take loads of deaths(grots will eat most of the lead) but you have few marines so cannot take as much. Not to mention the fact that a few pieplates with some Pen 6 will be sadness indeed.

The advice about the Wing is solid as they are able to lay down loads of fire. You leanr to work with few figs plus they look good to boot.

Hope this is clear.

Gub


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

Well lucky for you i have done this befre (but it was in a team game, i would never sink over $100 into 2 LRs) I was playing with my Daemonhunter friend who had just started collecting the hunters. I had a ton of extra points to play with (like somewhere in the arena of 1000 with 1500 point teams) And that was after he had his Lr in it and everything SO i was the hapiest kid ever because i usually only have 750 points to use which kills my HQs . Anyway playing agains the Tau and a division of Tau-sypothist IG. We thought it would be jolly good fun to charge the LRs up their flanks whit each loaded with our HQ squad. Sounded perfect in theory. I even had 2 tactical squads with a lascannon and a heavy bolter and a devestator squad with 2 misslie launcehrs in the back supported by a dread. All of our termies were in reserve and we were set. Sadly we forgot that we were playing with seperate army lists per player (but each team only had to have 2 troops and an HQ since my ally had only 1 squad of knights.) If you play the IG u can guess what that means. 3 count them 3!! Lemen Russ!!!! 2 battle tanks and 1 demoliser. Ouch. First turn was perfect. Moved the raiders 12" and launched smoke. mine in the front got shaken but was otherwise unharmed. 2nd turn i was shaken again and the stupid hammerhead hit for once. It destroyed my left las-sponson which pointed toward them. On the next turn they succeded in breaching my armor enough to kill my raider and (to my surprise and anger) the hammerhead blew the following raider to slag and at that turn the game was over. My HQ was dropped off RIGHT next to a whole mob of kroot which tied them up for the rest of the game and the inquisitor was blow to nothingness by a remaining battlecannon. MY dread fell the next turn and my dev squad and tactical squads followed shortly after. The support had scored an amazing zip, zilch, notta, and 0 dammage to the enemy. My LR managed to immobilise the hammerhead. All in all it was a horrible game and not fun. the moral is DONT USE 2 LRs IN A GAME WITH FEWER THAN 2000-3000 POINTS!


----------

